# Lüfter + AiO Wasserkühlung



## JungeVin (27. Juli 2018)

*Lüfter + AiO Wasserkühlung*

Servus Leute.

Ich hab mal ne Frage bezüglich der Kühlung im folgenden Gehäuse: Corsair SPEC-Omega RGB.

Und zwar hab ich mir 2 Möglichkeiten ausgedacht, um meinen Rechner gut zu belüften:

Mög.1: 

3x 120mm Corsair HD Lüfter in der Front + 2x120mm Corsair H100i v2 an die Frontlüfter dran montiert, die alle Frischluft saugen sollen.

2x 120mm Corsair HD Lüfter im Deckel und 1x 120mm Corsair HD Lüfter im Heck.

Mög.2: 3x120mm Corsair H150i RGB in der Front, zum Frischluft saugen, ohne weitere Lüfter in der Front.

Und dann genau wie oben 2 im Deckel und 1 im Heck.

Meine Frage, welche Möglichkeit ist effektiver/sinnvoller ? Und in welche Richtung blasen/saugen die Lüfter eines Radiators ? 

Kennt sich jemand mit dem Gehäuse aus und kann mir sagen, ob sogar 3x120mm Lüfter + 3x120mm Radiator in die Front passen ? Oder sind da die Steckplätze für SSD und Festplatte im Weg ?

Ich sollte dazu sagen, dass ich fürs erste nicht ans Übertakten denke, vielleicht mal in der Zukunft.

Mein Setup:

-Gehäuse: Corsair SPEC-Omega RGB

-Graka: Phönix Gainward GTX 1080 8GB OC 

-Prozessor: Intel Core i7-8700K

-Mainboard: Asus ROG Strix  Z370-F 

-Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair Vengeance RGB (2x8GB) DDR4 3000MHz

CPU-Kühler: Corsair H150i Pro RGB 360mm oder Corsair H100i v2 240mm

Netzteil: be Quiet! Straight Power 11 650Watt

Festplatte: WD Blue 3TB

SSD: Crucial MX500

Gehäuselüfter: Corsair HD120 RGB


Vielen Dank im Voraus 😁


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lüfter + AiO Wasserkühlung*

In Push + Pull Konfiguration wird ein 360er Radiator nicht passen, siehe hier...
Corsair launches CORSAIR Carbide Series SPEC-OMEGA RGB enthusiast PC case - Fareastgizmos

Ein 360er Radiator wird aber in Push oder Pull Konfiguration passen.
Kurztest: Corsair Carbide SPEC-OMEGA RGB - Hardware-Journal - Results from #4

Es ist besser wenn die Luft immer durch den Radiator gedrückt wird und am besten immer die Frischluft aus dem Raum.
Aber jetzt kommt das grosse ABER... du hast sicherlich noch vor deine Grafikkarte weiterhin mit Luft zu kühlen, daher wäre der Radiator oben so verbaut das er von innen nach aussen blässt besser. Zwar wird dann deine CPU vielleicht 5-10°C schlechter abschneiden, aber deine Grafikkarte wird es dir mit besseren Temperaturen und etwas weniger Drehzahl der Lüfter danken.

Interessant könnte es auch wie laut dem ersten Links sein... Push + Pull von innen nach vorne raus, oben auch raus und hinten rein.
Hat mal hier jemand getestet und soll auch gut abschneiden. 

Vielleicht sogar die bessere Methode... aber selbst nicht getestet, daher kann ich dafür nicht deine Hand ins Feuer legen... 
Bezüglich der Laufwerke mal selbst auf den zwei Webseiten schauen, du kennst dein Gehäuse besser.

Als ich auf custom Wakü umbaute konnte ich meine Grafikkarte erst zwei Monate wegen dem Kühler später umbauen. Bei mir profitiert die Wakü von der Raumtemperatur, daher ist mein Front und  oberer Radiatoren so verbaut das die Lüfter in beiden Fälle von aussen nach innen fördern. Hinten reicht bei mir nur ein Lüfter aus um die warme Luft raus zu befördern. Ist aber in meinem Fall gut, da ich keine Grafikkarte mehr habe die Hitze im Gehäuse mit abgibt.

Hierdurch hatte sich damals in dieser Zeit die Temperatur der Grafikkarte mit Idle von 37°C auf ca. 42-45°C verschlechtert und mit Last von 67-69°C auf 72-75°C.


----------



## JungeVin (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lüfter + AiO Wasserkühlung*

Danke für deine hilfreiche Antwort IICARUS. ☺️

Ich werde mich denke ich für die Variante entscheiden, dass vorne die Lüfter saugen, oben und hinten rausblasen.

Die letzte Frage die sich mir stellt, nehme ich den 240mm Radiator + 3x120mm Lüfter in der Front, oder nur einen 360mm Radiator ohne weitere Lüfter ? 

Oben 2 die rausblasen und am Heck 1.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lüfter + AiO Wasserkühlung*

Im Prinzip brauchst du kein Push + Pull, habe ich bei mir auch nicht verbaut.
Push + Pull bringt zwar schon etwas, aber jetzt auch nicht so viel so dass es unbedingt verbaut werden muss.

Vom 360er Radiator hast du am ende mehr von, da durch die grössere Radiatorenfläche ggf. die Lüfter bei gleichbleibender Temperatur niedriger drehen können und mit voller Drehzahl hast du noch mehr Spielraum. Ist wie beim Hubraum, Hubraum kann nur mit mehr Hubraum verbessert werden.

Oben und am Heck kannst raus blasend machen, dann staut sich keine Wärme im Gehäuse.


----------



## JungeVin (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lüfter + AiO Wasserkühlung*

Dem werde ich nachgehen, vielen Dank ☺️


----------

